# 2019 majek 22 extreme



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2019 EXTREME 22 FT MAKEK IS POWERED WITH A VF200LA YAMAHA SHO MOTOR HAS 10 INCH ATLAS JACK PLATE, TILT STEERING TALL GRAB RAILS, UNDER GUNNEL LIGHTING , LE BROC SEATING, CUSTOM 2 TONE COLOR ICE BLUE AND BLACK, POWDER COATED ALUMINUM, TRIM TABS THIS BOAT IS READY TO FISH HURRY AND CALL STEVEN TODAY AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS LAST ONE ON LOT WILL GO QUICK $69,115.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL; 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK; 361-758-2140


----------

